# ODU Reef...



## bscheel

Does anyone have directions to get to "ODU Reef?" I've read several reports from there but I cannot find out where it is located. Do you need a boat to get there? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

~Brandon~


----------



## Rick C.

About a mile off the beach in Ocean View, not sure if you can cast that far though.

GPS 36 56.529N 76 11.454W


----------



## bscheel

Rick C. said:


> About a mile off the beach in Ocean View, not sure if you can cast that far though.
> 
> GPS 36 56.529N 76 11.454W


Thanks, Rick. Yeah... I don't think I can reach. Is it known for good fishing? I have been reading these forums for a long time and this was the first time I have heard of the ODU Reef.

~Brandon~


----------



## Fishman

You defiantly need a boat but if you go to Ships Cabin the restaurant walk out to the beach with a pair of binoculars and look jut to the left you will see a yellow buoy. That is the ODU or Ocean view Reef.

Hope this helps


----------



## bscheel

Fishman said:


> You defiantly need a boat but if you go to Ships Cabin the restaurant walk out to the beach with a pair of binoculars and look jut to the left you will see a yellow buoy. That is the ODU or Ocean view Reef.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks, Fishman. I will get out there as soon as my clunker of a boat is fixed. Anyone have a good contact for servicing old Johnson 100HP motors? They are from 1977.

~Brandon~


----------



## Capt.Skid

*ODU Marker Bouy*

The yellow marker bouy for the ODU reef is gone!! At present there is no bouy marking the location of the reef. You will need a GPS or Loran
and a good depth sounder to find it. The T.D. no`s. for the reef are,( 27227.4 / 41260.1 ) you
will probably have to convert these no`s. to 
Lat / Long no`s. Hope this helps.

Capt.Skid
"ONE MO PASS"


----------



## basstardo

bscheel said:


> Thanks, Fishman. I will get out there as soon as my clunker of a boat is fixed. Anyone have a good contact for servicing old Johnson 100HP motors? They are from 1977.
> 
> ~Brandon~


What's wrong with it? I'm pretty good at bringing old outboards back to life. I had an 82 that hadn't been started in 7 year that ran like a top when I was finished. PM me.


----------



## bscheel

basstardo said:


> What's wrong with it? I'm pretty good at bringing old outboards back to life. I had an 82 that hadn't been started in 7 year that ran like a top when I was finished. PM me.


OK... I PM'd you but that was my first PM so I hope it worked.

~Brandon~


----------



## basstardo

I got it. Sent you one back.


----------



## togman

*ODU Reef Bouy*

So the large yellow marker is gone? Wasn't there 3 other small markers white out there? (I am referring to 10 years ago)


----------



## Fishman

Capt.Skid said:


> The yellow marker bouy for the ODU reef is gone!! At present there is no bouy marking the location of the reef. You will need a GPS or Loran
> and a good depth sounder to find it. The T.D. no`s. for the reef are,( 27227.4 / 41260.1 ) you
> will probably have to convert these no`s. to
> Lat / Long no`s. Hope this helps.
> 
> Capt.Skid
> "ONE MO PASS"



I heard the same thing today sorry for the bad info

Try these Lat Lon numbers 36 56.529N 76 11.454W


----------



## togman

Anyone contacted the reef folks about the bouy being missing?

Lots of small stuff caught there years ago, any improvement lately or is just a forgotten project with no fish?


----------



## Fishman

Not forgotton but the last big storm took the buoy out. Lots of fish there like tog, flounder, striper and other little creatures with fins and scales.


----------



## ASK4Fish

*sure...you can fish it from shore...*

not really the reef but you can line up a good shot and pull flounder from the surrounding...head out to 11th bay at just about low tide...take a rod you don't mind dunking and wade/swim out to the sandbar...take a stringer and a minnow bucket w/ a carolina rig...cast out as far as you can and slowly drag in the minner...you can pull in flounder from the surrounding debris considering you've made it out 100 yd. and are casting ~30 more...be sure to hurry cuz once the tide starts coming back in you can easily get stranded...i used to do this but now i'd just rather hit it from a yak...


----------



## RACN35




----------



## togman

That bouy still missing? Anything biting there thhis time of the year?


----------



## Trapper

This time of year, in the early morning you can try trolling around for schoolies. In the fall nice croaker, During the summer months flounder. Most of the debris is covered up. however, every so often you can mark a spot. When the yellow marker is up you are in the middle of the debris area


----------



## RACN35

*ODU Reef 

36*56.527N

076*12.167W


----------

